# 150,000th car delivered at BMW Welt.



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

It is a incredible experience, something I will never forget !!


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Better write up here:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=885986


----------

